# Best local 6 pack license course



## frenchdaddy (Oct 4, 2007)

I am looking to pick up my license and work a boat for my dad until he retires and can run it himself. Any advice on a local course/school would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

I went to Passport Marine on Fairfield and they were great. If I remember, a guy named Capt. Jerry was my instructer and he did an outstanding job. I think my course was a total of 9 days with the exam on the tenth. They also have one in Mobile that I have heard good things about. Good luck.


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

I am just asking to help myself. But if you get a6 Pk Licence will you even be able to be a "Charter Operation". Isnt there some other license yo will need to had. i.e. Palegic License


----------



## frenchdaddy (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I may have to got to the one here in P-cola. My dad wants me to be able to take people out for his company. Again, thanks for the help.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *ReelDuel (10/5/2007)*I am just asking to help myself. But if you get a6 Pk Licence will you even be able to be a "Charter Operation". Isnt there some other license yo will need to had. i.e. Palegic License




I'm not positive but I think you're referring to a Highly Migratory Species permit. Anyone can get that, captain or not.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Not 100% sure, but the pelagic permit and the reef permit are assigned to the boat, not the Captain. Sea-r-cy


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

The permits are designated to the boat, not the captain but they are Federal permits and not needed for chartering in state waters. If you are wanting to charter in Federal waters, you will need to obtain these permits and they are not easy to come by.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I 2nd Passport Marine - Capt Casey is the best! 850-238-9667


----------



## sandman (Oct 31, 2007)

Passport Marine in P-cola is THE place to go! I utilized them earlier in the year and was extremely satisfied with both the personnel and the course content / setup.

Capt'n Casey & Allison are both very knowledgable, very helpful & easy to work with.

The course is the best organized & most complete available. Do yourself a favor and call them today, you wont be sorry.

Blue skies, fair winds, calm seas & good fishing!

Mike


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

You will need a Federal Reef Fish {snapper,Triggers and mingos} and a Migratory Peligic Permit{for Kings,Spanish and Cobia} a Tuna permit $20.00 {get Online}. Your Reef and Peligic will cost $4000 to $5000 for the pair. Find someone with a Boats and Harbors magazine and look in the classifieds and they are for sale. 



:usaflag


----------



## captjoshrozier (Oct 4, 2007)

1) If you are looking for a reef permit keep in mind not all permits are created equal... it MUST be a GULF snapper/grouper reef permit ( an Atlantic one won't do you any good here)

2) I also recommend Capt. Casey at Passport. I got my 100T and then my 200T upgrade through them.They were immensely helpfulhelping me make sure that my paperwork was correct BEFORE I sent it ($#%@^ government paperwork!!)...and Capt. Jerry is a blast!


----------



## timl74 (Oct 10, 2007)

I did my OUPV online, i'm military and they paid 100% tuition, and then went to panama city to take the test. You have to have the federal reef fish and palegic species permits to run a charer in federal waters. There is a moritorium on both of these permits, so you have to buy them from someone selling theirs. I have seem them as much as 15k for them. Of another note, they are only needed if you fish federal waters. If you became a state water fishing expert, you wouldnt need them. You have to have your boat registered as a for hire vessel, which gives you up to 6 licenses.And youwill haveto change your recreational vessel insurance to commercial.

I sent you an email.

Tim


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

You guys provided some great information.


----------



## frenchdaddy (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for all of the advice. I will be taking my course in January. 



This forum is awesome.



:bowdown


----------



## Outta Line (Dec 1, 2007)

Good luck,


----------

